# Uber and car rental



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, I had a discussion with one of my buddies which works @ a car rental company. He told me that Uber has a contract with the agencies in case your car would go down so you could hop on a rental and use it as a driver until the other car is fixed. Now I know we don't have it here in PA , but does anybody know of this ?? This could be extremely helpful if your car goes down on a weekend and you need a replacement for a couple of days ..
Any info's outta there ??


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Not sure of this, I know I defintely have never heard of such a thing.

Anyway, no rental agency will want their cars used for this, and even if they agreed to it, would charge a far higher daily rate to offset the extra use and resulting wear and tear. Then how much would the Uber driver make at 70 cents a mile?

I know Uber drivers may be stupid, but the car rental agencies aren't.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Nitedriver said:


> Just out of curiosity, I had a discussion with one of my buddies which works @ a car rental company. He told me that Uber has a contract with the agencies in case your car would go down so you could hop on a rental and use it as a driver until the other car is fixed. Now I know we don't have it here in PA , but does anybody know of this ?? This could be extremely helpful if your car goes down on a weekend and you need a replacement for a couple of days ..
> Any info's outta there ??


Uber was working out deals with Avis where a driver who was qualified could rent any free car on the lot that wasn't rented and do Uber in it. Driver would pay the standard day rental and fill the car back up when returned.

Rental company makes money keeping their fleets rented. They don't make money when they are sitting around.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

They also make money when you scratch the car and they repair it and change you for the loss of rental money while it's being repaired


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Still less risk than using personal car. I wonder how liability and other insurance issues pan out


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Still less risk than using personal car. I wonder how liability and other insurance issues pan out


This could be the sticking point why it has not come out yet. Insurance could be saying forget it. But it is a cool concept.


----------



## RealGunna (Mar 5, 2015)

I would love to hear any updates on this!


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> This could be the sticking point why it has not come out yet. Insurance could be saying forget it. But it is a cool concept.


That is a sticking point, and also rental agencies have late model cars, where the depreciation rate is higher. The numbers won't add up, at Uber's low rates.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

yeahh tks for the replies....

just a shot out there to see if anybody knows anyting, I had a rental not for Uber just for me personally and I was thinking about it and started dat conversation with the agent ..he didn't give me too much info as I was askin but I know they r in talks..but it would be a cool concept...seriously I believe in the future we will just have a car in the driveway not using it but we will have "a" car and not your car ...everytime I say dis to my partner she already thinks and believes I am crazy ...But when I show her the $$ numbers of Uber then she changes her attitude ...this is the future of Ubering fellows...


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

If the rates were half decent at say, current Uberselect levels then it would make sense to take out a weekend rental and keep everyone happy.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Licauto posted this not long ago "For uber drivers in new york I have cars for $400 per month"

can't find that user on the board, however any affiliations in PA , this looks like a great deal !!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

This is quite old, I haven't found any follow up.
http://pando.com/2014/05/15/uber-de...ntinues-to-push-its-own-rival-financing-plan/


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

This is newer...... http://www.wsj.com/articles/piggybackers-hitch-themselves-to-airbnb-uber-1424305849

hard to imagine anyone being able to swing this for more than the time it took to get their car out of the shop. You'd think it would be easier just to focus on your other job.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> This could be the sticking point why it has not come out yet. Insurance could be saying forget it. But it is a cool concept.


Metromile covers you when you rent cars. No miles charged by them either. I imagine if you were consistently renting a car 
to drive they may want to do something eventually. But that would be as simple as moving the dongle to the rent a car. 
As you said, it is about fleet utilization. But it would be nice to rent a Plus category at times.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Interesting, I called the guy but it looks like kinda fishy with him if not a scammer (in NY 614 nbr)...but see why we have so many airbnb customers , exited about this where it will lead ...


----------

